# Paph. burkii



## swamprad (Nov 25, 2007)

I recently purchased a plant labelled Paph. burkii. I can't find anything on the net about this species, but I bought it from a very reputable person. Any ideas what this might be?

Thanks!


----------



## Candace (Nov 25, 2007)

There's a registered hybrid Paph. Burki which is emersonii x Armeni White. I would guess this is what you have.


----------



## Roy (Nov 26, 2007)

Paph burkii is another name for P. callosum fma Sublaeve or similar. As I check the web, there is no recognised Paph species by that name alone.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 26, 2007)

Roy said:


> Paph burkii is another name for P. callosum fma Sublaeve or similar. As I check the web, there is no recognised Paph species by that name alone.



That's birkii, I believe.

swamprad, can you tell us about the leaves?


----------



## Roy (Nov 26, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> That's birkii, I believe.
> 
> Using Swamprads plant name is as Candace posted, with one i removed from name is correct. Given that Swamprad wrote the name in lower case it could have been the species birkii with incorrect spelling.
> If Paph birkii, my post applies. Depends on who's spelling is correct.


----------



## ORG (Nov 26, 2007)

The name with a picture was published as _*Paphiopedilum birkii*_ by Lance BIRK 1983 in ‘The Paphiopedilum Growers Manual’: 103;1983. It is a nomen nudum because there was never published a correct name and description.
Also Dr. Jack Fowlie used the name 1984 in The orchid digest without a description. 
There are no differences to _Paph. callosum_ var. _sublaeve_.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## swamprad (Nov 26, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> That's birkii, I believe.
> 
> swamprad, can you tell us about the leaves?



They are tesselated, not plain green.

Thanks for all the great insight!!


----------

